# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو >  Lazarus و GTK+ و QT

## delphi887

سلام
من یه پروژه رو تو ویندوز با لازاروس و Mysql تموم کردم و آماده استفاده شد ولی وقتی تو اوبونتو ۱۲.۰۴ و با همون نسخه ۰.۹.۳۰.۴ اونو باز می کنم درست اجرا نمیشه. مثلا کامپوننت MainMenu اصلا درست کار نمیکنه و بعضی از کدها هم درست اجرا نمیشن. فکر کنم مربوط به Windows API و GTK+ باشه. البته اگه به جای ubuntu از kubuntu استفاده بکنم qt جای GDK+ رو میگیره.
حالا می خواستم یکم در مورد این دو ابزار ساخت رابط کاربری اطلاعات کسب کنم. مثلا چه توابعی دارن و چه امکاناتی به برنامه نویس میدن؟
اگه کسی رفرنس خوبی سراغ داره به من معرفی کنه. تا جایی که ممکنه ساده و روان باشه چون من تقریبا هیچ اطلاعات خاصی از اینها ندارم و تازه دارم سعی می کنم به جای برنامه نویسی با لازاروس در ویندوز از لینوکس و اوبونتو استفاده کنم. البته ۳ سالی میشه که به لینوکس مهاجرت کردم و فقط برای برخی نرم افزار های خاص سراغ ویندوز می رم.
ممنون

----------

